# So, is anyone having success with the Fluval Aqualife and Plant LED ?



## mbglosta (Aug 26, 2013)

I just don't see much talk at all anymore about this light. Good or bad. It's over my 29 gallon high right now, the P24 size. Lots of talk on the new remote Current, and newer Finnex. I'm moderately stocked with low or moderate light plants, no carpet plants at all. 
Amazon Sword, Anubias Nana, Water Wisteria, Java Fern, one unidentified, and some Ludwigia.
Aqua clear 70 HOB filter, Eco Complete substrate. 
Currently have 5 Julii Cats, I Pearl Gourami, 6 Harlequin Rasboras, 2 Mystery Snails. The rare pond snail is showing up now also, giving me anxiety ! 
Dosing with Excel, and occasional Trace and Iron. Just received Flourish yesterday, so will use that instead of others for now. Also some Flourish root tabs for the Sword, and other rooted plants. 
Just wondering if I'm woefully under lighted, and should switch now, or add an additional light next to Fluval. Not using any hood or covering over the tank, love the look.


----------



## mbglosta (Aug 26, 2013)

Well that answers it.


----------



## duderino (Sep 11, 2013)

I had one on my 29g for a couple months. It just didn't seem to be doing the job for the carpeting plants I am now trying to grow. I ended up getting a Build My LED 30" strip and was going to run both but soon found the BML strip was plenty for my 29g and adding the Fluval was way too much. In fact, I have to dim the BML a bit.

It did well for my lower light stuff but that stage didn't last long for me. Once I added pressurized CO2 and EI dosing I decided I needed more penetration on the bottom of the tank. The fact that there is no reliable PAR data available for this light it was a very tough decision since I wasn't sure if there was much of an upgrade, but looking at the results I do think there is.

I know this doesn't really help but just thought I would throw in my experience with it. It seems like a decent light, but for other lights in the price range I think you can get more for your money.


----------



## Plant Daddy (Oct 13, 2013)

I think you may need more light. I have the same light over a 5 gallon tank, and it seems to be just enough light. I actually just threw a 15 watt florescent over it today because I need a bit more light in there. I dose with Flourish, API C02 booster, and I trow some API root tabs in there sometimes. I also have that API pure laterite under the gravel too. As you said I love the look of the light too. It really puts some nice light into the tank for viewing, and I love the clean design of it too. If I was you I would put that light maybe to the middle to front of the tank, and then put in some T-5's in the back of the tank. That's what I want to do when I get a bigger planted tank. Here's a pic...


----------



## mbglosta (Aug 26, 2013)

That's about how long I've had the light, about 2 months. Things are almost at a standstill. Maybe I'll use it on a smaller tank. Only other light I have around is a single low watt T8 plant bulb, but would have to cover tank again to use it. I love the uncovered look, and sound. I did want to add some dwarf sag, so no way that's going to work out. Time to make a purchase !


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

to grow plants, LED needs to be cool white, which usually spikes at 445nm(just where its needed for photosynthesis) and somewhere in green-yellow region for human eye to see the plant. in addition its a good idea to add some 660-670nm reds which adds to photosynthesis and compensates for red tone absence in cool white leds. total wattage needed roughly 1/2 of fluorescent.

if that particular fixture meets those goals listed above, you're fine.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I've used the 24" Fluval Plant LED over a 26g bow front, heavily planted. It's a 21" tall tank, minus substrate height, we're taking about 18" from light to sub. I hate that fluval doesn't release PAR data. But I do like the full spectrum aspect and dedicated diodes for specific bandwidths. It certainly does have a high CRI (color rendering index) because colors do look more vivid and not washed out as an all white "daylight" LED that's blue spectrum heavy. I know for sure a single one of these fixtures would be good for low light/medium at that distance. However, I knew I wanted higher light with some cool color options, so I did pair it with a Current Satellite Plus. I'm dosing PPS-PRO and injecting co2. Running both lights, I'm in the solid medium range for light (I'm guessing since I don't have PAR values), maybe slightly higher (not high though). I have a full lush carpet of DHG (e. Parvula). S. Repens, rotala colorata, pogostemon erectus, and L. Aromatica are all thriving and growing like weeds. So long story short, either add another fluval or add the Current Sat+ and you'll be good to go.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a 37 gallon tank, which is 30 inches long, 12 inches wide, and 22 inches deep. I bought the Fluval led 24-30 inch, And without doing too much research on them. I have a 37 gallon tank, which is 30 inches long, 12 inches wide, and 22 inches deep. I bought the Fluval led 24-30 inch, And without doing too much research on them. I want a low tech setup. So I was wonderIng, are these lights good for low tech or high tech? I don't want to have to dose co2 since I want to remain low tech and dirt my tank.


----------

